# Icepocalypse cheese



## Smokin' Penguin (Feb 14, 2021)

If you hadn’t heard, Texas is closed due to weather. I planned ahead and smoked a batch of cheese today with oak pellets. 

Another batch going tomorrow with hickory

And salmon on Tuesday

I would eat right away, but I’ve heard to wait 2 weeks for smoke to absorb into the cheese. Is that really necessary?


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 14, 2021)

I like to wait 1 day.....  And its so it can mellow some.  I cant guarantee more then 1 day.  lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice batch of cheese! It's all up to your own personal tastes on when to dig into it. But also how long you smoked it, and what you used to smoke it with,  also how clean of a smoke you had. Give it a day rest in fridge and give it a try. The outside will be smokier than the inside. 

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm finishing a batch I did two years ago and I must say you can't find better tasting smoked cheese anywhere.  Unless of course it was smoked by one of our members.

The longer you let it age the better it gets.

One day's rest wont do it any justice.

Just saying,

John


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm eating on 2019 and some early spring 2020 cheese right now. yours looks really good, love the color.


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Feb 15, 2021)

If I'm going to let it rest before eating - what's best process?

plastic wrap? Vacuum seal? store in "chef drawer" of the fridge?

I made a small test batch (about a pound) back in December....it didn't even last 2 weeks once I started eating it :D


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2021)

Smokin' Penguin said:


> If I'm going to let it rest before eating - what's best process?
> 
> plastic wrap? Vacuum seal? store in "chef drawer" of the fridge?
> 
> I made a small test batch (about a pound) back in December....it didn't even last 2 weeks once I started eating it :D



Best way to wrap the cheese after it has rested in the refrigerator for one day is to vacuum wrap and let the packages rest in the refrigerator for at least two weeks to a month.

Any more time after that would be a bonus and a benefit to you're taste buds.

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2021)

It sure has some nice color!
I usually just let it dry in the fridge for 24 hours, and then vac pack it & it will last for a year or more in the fridge. If you have clean smoke you can eat it right away. I use my Lang & put the AMNPS in the fire box & by the time the smoke circulates to the cheese it’s real clean. So no waiting here, otherwise let it mellow in a vac pack for a couple of weeks after air drying it for 24 hours. The longer it ages the better it gets!
Al


----------

